# New Zealand??



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

No one?


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

hi


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey, whereabouts are you in NZ?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

wellington: http://www.meetup.com/Anxiety-Meetup-Group-Wellington/
auckland meetup group link is in my signature


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey . Downer the Quake towner here .


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Im in welly!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Christchurch !!


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

Wellington.


----------

